# My little monster



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I saw Shadow sitting on the Monsters and I thought how appropriate!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness those are such cute pictures! So you keep saying she's a little imp, and yet look at that face...she has the most innocent face for a little missy who gets up to mischief.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh, those big green eyes! What an adorable kitty!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Patty! She is such a sweetie, but she can sure get into trouble  Every time I hear a crash or a thud I know Shadow is up to something.rcat


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Mandy & Ellie! We love our little Shadow!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That Face! Love, Love, Love!!
Such expressive eyes!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

What a perfectly sweet face!!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

So cute! I always wanted a black cat. They're stunning


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

An adorable monster! She's got PERSONALITY!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

That case of Monster is so beautiful.

And the cat.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OT remember that Australian lemonade energy drink? Potent but mild. Whatever happened to it?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks bluemilk and Oozma! We got the case of Monster at Sams. That will probably last me a year or more  

Bluemilk, I don't remember the lemonade drink but I used to like the ABB energy drinks, like Speed Stack and Adrenaline Stack. Those were so strong, I could handle them better when I was younger. I'd probably end up in the ER if I drank one now...


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Shadow is a handsome boy.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------

